# Ohio - FALL 2017



## sb

Fall is here. Went out today in Franklin County and found the usual culprits.

My Hi-rise chicken coop produced again and the Chickens were outside of the coop this time.



















The Hen of the Woods weren't about to be left out - snuggled up to the Oaks, below.


















Lions mane were hiding under double canopy, on north facing, dead, downed, old tree trunks.


















Brought home enough Turkey Tail to begin the stage 1 infusion of a new batch of medicinal extract today.


----------



## Barnacle

Great pics, especially the one lions mane!


----------



## Holtzapple12

is this hen of the woods and chicken of the woods? Is there a false hen or chicken


----------



## sb

Holtzapple12
For *Hen of the Woods *aka Maitake, Ramshead, Sheepshead, Grifola frondosa there are a couple of edibles that look similar:
Berkeley's Polypore aka Bondarzewia berkeleyi
Black-staining Polypore or Meripilus sumstinei
Check out this link for more info on differences and comparable pics: http://americanmushrooms.com/edibles1.htm

*Chicken of the woods*, Sulper Shelf, Laetiporus sulfureus is listed on some websites and references as a foolproof wild edible.


----------



## sb

Holtzapple12 - Nice finds and pics


----------



## Holtzapple12

So you are pretty confident that those are hen and chicken? And how do I harvest and cook. I've read some stuff online but I'm not wanting to get sick or worse. Lol


----------



## Barnacle

Holtzapple12 said:


> So you are pretty confident that those are hen and chicken? And how do I harvest and cook. I've read some stuff online but I'm not wanting to get sick or worse. Lol


I agree with sb. I think you have hens and chicks. I however am not an expert but have received excellent advise and guidance on this forum from wise posters. The best was "never trust anyone on the internet" ( thanks geo).


----------



## Holtzapple12

Thanks guys. I'll be hunting and posting my finds. I have read that a few ppl get sick from the chicken of the woods. Have you guys ever experience any ill effects?


----------



## Barnacle

Personally I've only eaten chicken of the woods fried in a pan once a week or so ago and a few times since ate some that I had turned into jerky. No ill effects. Actually the same is true for hens. This is my first year finding each of them. Today however my brother in law was over and he tried some of my miatake jersey and within a few minutes stared to get a rash on his upper arm and then his fingers stared to swell and throats got itchy he took some Benadryl and as far as I know that was the extent of his reaction. This all happened after he left my place with a fresh maitake I plucked from a roadside tree bound for Boston. So I did not personally witness it. But he left the fresh miatake at my inlaws. I googled miatake allergy and it's apparently very rare.


----------



## Barnacle

Jerky


----------



## Holtzapple12

Ok. Well I think I will try a small amount and see how it goes. Thanks for all the help and happy hunting.


----------



## morelseeeker

Going out early in the morning.Will post photos tomorrow if successful.


----------



## sb

Lions are loose in Central Ohio!

This Lions mane, Herecium from Saturday.









These below are from today-Sunday.

Some were so water-logged that I squeezed them like a sponge to release the water before slicing them and putting them into the dehydrator. It looks like I'm finally going to have to break down and get my own dehydrator as I'm borrowing by buddies tooo many times, ha!









Those I don't eat directly and immediately, I dry, not to reconstitute them intact, but to powder them and use the powder as a supplement and to add to cooked cereal and pancakes, things like that.


----------

